# Newbie here



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

New to the site. I am a third generation saltwater guided originally from the Florida Keys. I have finally gotten smart and am downsizing more an more. Just ordered a new Riverhawk B60 so I can teach my son who is now 13 how to build up a skiff by adding all the floor, decks and the rest so he can have an appreciation for the boat and understand what goes into one. Will be posting pictures as we go along. I look forward to making some new friends here.

John (Corby) Dolar


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2018)

Welcome, sounds like a fun project!


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Well project changed. Seems Riverhawk has halted production right before they were to build my hull. Man it’s the story of my life. But found a new Gheenoe LT25 I can customize.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

@Flatbroke426 Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Thank you Native. Glad to be here


----------

